# some new shots with some slight changes



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

Well put some yellow laminx i had laying around for the fogs, also got a clean front grille with no holes finally and messed with the rear camber a bit. Working on some interior things. So i took some shot comments welcome :thumbup:
Large sizes available


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

Looking clean and sittin good as always :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks man i think the ass sit a little better with the camber adjustment i made:thumbup:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

looking good man!:thumbup:


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks man and here is an interior color i am thinking of, a porsche chocolate brown 



also working on these bad boys :thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

top notch


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks man diggin ur ride to bro:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## NJbean89MK5 (Sep 25, 2009)

dammm car's clean man:beer:


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks man


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Clean car! Great stance:thumbup:


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

would look even sexier with the side rub stripes painted, other than that car looks perfect :beer:


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

favorite wheels of all time. Looks great.


----------



## BeenDubbed (Aug 3, 2008)

sittin' pretty :thumbup:


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

vr6vdub97 said:


> would look even sexier with the side rub stripes painted, other than that car looks perfect :beer:


yea wen i had my rs's with black centers i bought the textured rabbit rubs to flow with the black, I still think it breaks the lines up nice and flows with the sides,lip and rear. I have the UG rubs to and did contemplate pointing them back on wen i got the Carllsons... oh decisions decisions ha.... thanks for the comments, and on the interior color.... yes, no ? All comments welcome:beer:


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

vwgliin05 said:


> yea wen i had my rs's with black centers i bought the textured rabbit rubs to flow with the black, I still think it breaks the lines up nice and flows with the sides,lip and rear. I have the UG rubs to and did contemplate pointing them back on wen i got the Carllsons... oh decisions decisions ha.... thanks for the comments, and on the interior color.... yes, no ? All comments welcome:beer:


I just painted and smoothed my front rub strips on my rabbit and am doing the sides rub strips after i get my bagyard bombers on...if they ever get here from austria.

I vote you should do it and do that interior too it looks snazzy


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice. So how big are the new lips?


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Nice. So how big are the new lips?


They are actually 2 separate rims i got for the rear to switch on and off for shows and daily. They are 18x10 et 27 gonna have to pull some more - camber i think haha


----------



## Brownie1524 (Aug 30, 2010)

Brown interior would be such a sick choice!


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

yea i feel it will give it a nice classy look


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

Ooo la la 
Wheels look great with the car! :thumbup:


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks man where r u from in pa ?


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

vwgliin05 said:


> thanks man where r u from in pa ?


Hanover/York


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

ha nice i tricked ya in the other mkv thread ehh, well if your in my area lets meet up for a shoot


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

vwgliin05 said:


> ha nice i tricked ya in the other mkv thread ehh, well if your in my area lets meet up for a shoot


No seriously, you did! You had me all sorts of confused! :laugh:
Are you located in Bethlehem in Northampton County or Clearfield County?


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

im in northampton county


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

looks amazing man. nice work :thumbup:


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks bud :thumbup:


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

vwgliin05 said:


> im in northampton county


 You're about 2.5 hours away from me... 
You going to H20i next weekend? If so we should meet up, I'd love to see this thing in person! :thumbup:


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

wow deadly pics!


----------

